# Showmanship ~ Morgan



## Anniemay (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry if i missed anything in your original post but I have a few questions. Is this a county fair? Are you showing open or 4-H? What breed is he? Does this show have English and western showmanship or is it just western showmanship. The first thing you want is a horse that can do the maneuvers in a pattern. Watch high level compilations to see what the pattern should look like. Try to practice mesmerizing and executing difficult patterns at home. You need to teach him to-

Back smoothly with little or no pressure on chain
Pivot squarely with the inside hind planted- Google how to teach a good pivot if he doesn't already know
Walk, trot, and stop next to you
stop square and set up quickly- You will get dock if it take you longer than a few second to set up

Next your horse needs to be clean and clipped. If he has a sort mane trim it nice and even and band. If he has a nice thick mane and you don't want to cut it just make sure it is brushed and clean. Wash and brush tail. I always wash my horses and do touch up clips the night before. Make sure any white is stain free. Generally for feet you black them if they are dark and clear for light hooves. 

You also need to be presentable. Put hair in bun and net. even if you don't have anything fancy at the very least make sure you have- Clean boots
Starched jeans
Belt- No bling just a nice buckle
tucked in button down shirt- free on wrinkles

Also make sure you read the rules. Every place has a different set of rule that you will get DQ for if you overlook.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats on your new horse! I'm sorry for your loss but it's good to be so excited for the new guy.

As said it depends on what show you are entering but I understand for small all breed shows you show according to your horses breeds own standards. So a QH would be prepared as if for a QH show and a Morgan as if for a Morgan show.

American Morgan Horse Association ? In Hand
https://www.morganhorse.com/upload/photos/1828JudgingStandards.pdf

There are different styles within the Morgan show too, here's a sport horse look









So yeah, NOT like a QH. Figure out what you're showing and what style you need to go for. As far as grooming tips..you mean what to do or just grooming tips? May be worth starting a second thread if the latter as there are PLENTY 

If he already parks what training does he have? It sounds like he's pretty used to the drill but I would have a cribbing collar on hand if need be (careful it doesn't rub him if you're showing)

Not an expert on showing by any means so don't want to say too much but...pictures?? LOVE Morgans!! My first boy was one more old style but showed Saddleseat before I got him. Definitely update us when he arrives!


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

It will be a county fair with 4H, depending on how I like it I may try and do more in the future but for now just a county fair  He is a Morgan. I haven't been able to figure out what it has, but I'm assuming it'll have both English and western, either way, I'll be showing Western. 
I've been watching lots of videos and reading lots of info, but still had some questions. I plan to work with him a good bit, but not enough to dull him so he becomes unresponsive. I went to see him and he seems very smart, so I'm excited about him. He's a morgan so how will he square up? He already parks out. 
Good to know about the grooming, where do you clip at? 
My first meeting is Monday, I assume I'll be able to find out more then as in rules and such. Thank you for the tips! 


Anniemay said:


> Sorry if i missed anything in your original post but I have a few questions. Is this a county fair? Are you showing open or 4-H? What breed is he? Does this show have English and western showmanship or is it just western showmanship. The first thing you want is a horse that can do the maneuvers in a pattern. Watch high level compilations to see what the pattern should look like. Try to practice mesmerizing and executing difficult patterns at home. You need to teach him to-
> 
> Back smoothly with little or no pressure on chain
> Pivot squarely with the inside hind planted- Google how to teach a good pivot if he doesn't already know
> ...


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you! I'm super excited to get him too. 
I'll be showing in 4H, hoping he can just park out so I don't have to teach him to square up like a stock horse. Here's a picture with his owner to show how he parks out. I think he'll do it less extreme too.








As for grooming tips, I just mean like how I should be grooming them for 4H showmanship besides a basic brushing out. And any tips on how to do whatever (clipping, fixing manes, tails). 
He's never been shown before, besides being in parades as I said. She wanted to show him but didn't get the chance. He w/t/c as well as gaits, parks out, backs ect. He's done a bit of the barrel pattern and he loves to go, they said he'd be good at speed events probably but could be trained for Western pleasure with work. He doesn't like doing nothing, so he sometimes gets pushy when he's bored on the ground, we'll work on that  

In 4H can someone else help you groom your horse before the show? I'm just assuming ahead of time my grandma will want to help me lol. I will definitely update, and for now, there's the picture of him above  



Yogiwick said:


> Congrats on your new horse! I'm sorry for your loss but it's good to be so excited for the new guy.
> 
> As said it depends on what show you are entering but I understand for small all breed shows you show according to your horses breeds own standards. So a QH would be prepared as if for a QH show and a Morgan as if for a Morgan show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your new guy!

Almost all of the things are dependent on the show; I see it's 4H, but have you seen the prize list, yet? That'll give you a solid idea of expected attire and turnout for your class.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you! I'm so excited to get him and work with him. I haven't seen the prize list, where will I find/see that?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Unfortunately don't know much about 4H but I'm guessing you'll still go for the breed standard (do check on this lol). Do you have a 4H leader? I would contact the group. Look at the pics in my first link, that's probably the direction you want to go in for him if that's the case.

With ANY show you want neat and clean. Get him spotless (good color for that) and shiny. Clip outside of ears (hair that sticks out), whiskers, fetlocks, bridle path. If you're going for the above look you want a little longer bridle path than average. I go through and tidy up any other hair that sticks out as well, sometimes a super long eyelash or a little tuft at the end of the mane. You don't need to go crazy but you want him to look neat. Mane and tail long and nicely brushed out and cared for. Get something for his feet to put on before class. Showsheen or your preference. Just lots of tidying and making him look pretty and cleaning lol.

And I hate it when they park so that they are leaning backwards. I would try to make it less extreme. Again depending on what they require.

Is his mane pulled? Not usually done with Morgans but if it is no way is it going to suddenly grow out all the way so keep it pulled and make it neat and tidy...and maybe consider a look other than the above lol.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

My first 4H meeting is Monday, so I can hopefully find out more specifics for our fair then.

When I saw him and he parked out it wasn't as extreme, so I don't think that should be too much of a problem..
I don't think his mane is pulled, and I've never heard of that before recently..what is it and how do you do it? I was thinking I'd band his mane or just let it stay long and brush it out nicely - which would be best, or does it not matter? For his tail I was thinking just keeping it nice and brushed out or fake tail, some people have suggested the latter so we'll see.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A pulled mane is literally a mane that has been pulled out lol, it's shorted down to say 5" (varies) and helps keep it thin and neat. You do so in a certain way (a few hairs at a time) and it does not hurt the horse. Some people cut it with scissors but it just doesn't look as good. It's traditionally done in in some breeds and not in others, for various reasons (braiding, keep it out of the way, even just liking the look). Just another style.

You do NOT want to do that with a Morgan lol. First of all Morgan manes are traditionally difficult so it sounds like a complete pain to do, second of all it's just not something that's ever done with the breed. Banding is a western thing so it depends on how you decide is best to show him. In English you would just braid or leave it loose depending on the style, so if it's nice I'd just brush it out and call it good.

This horse for example has a pulled mane and a natural tail.









Why are you thinking fake tail? You don't typically bother with those unless your horse has a lousy tail and his looks fine from the pic (though it is a little blocked by his legs). Fake will add length and thickness but if you don't need it don't bother.

Let us know how the meeting goes, I'm sure they will be able to give you better advice and once we know what the plan is it will be easier to help!


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

I have rode Western and he's been rode Western, so that's how he'll be shown. So don't band it but just brush it out? Sorry I'm kinda confused lol. I'm new to this side of horses. 

I was told to do fake tail, I'll see when I get him here. I don't remember what exactly his tail looked like now lol.

I will let you know for sure!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OK so if you're showing him Western there are still different options. I'd go for the parade horse look since that's what he's used to, google Morgan Western Pleasure, it's surprisingly similar grooming wise to the English type in hand. I don't show western at all but I thought banding was primarily for pulled manes and if the manes were long to just brush out neatly? If you're going for a parade look I wouldn't band, just long mane and natural tail (if nice). If you go more for a stock horse look pull the mane and bang the tail.

And like I said I don't now anything about anything and I'm sure you'll get better advice from your 4H leader, that's why they are there!


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

I will probably go for the parade horse look, then. 

I'm getting him today in a few hours and it seems like FOREVER...I woke up every hour last night, lol. I'll try and get some pictures


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to Morgan horses! I adore mine (she's in my avatar). Best little breed in the world.

Here is a quotation from an online brochure titled "how to show", copied from the official Morgan Horse association website:

"*Clipping*
Begin by clipping the horse’s bridle path.This is a three- to six-inch long section of hair that is removed between the forelock and the mane. Clipping the bridle path provides a neat place for the crownpiece of the bridle or halter to lie without getting tangled in the mane. All divisions, aside from hunter pleasure, hunter over fences, and Dressage, are shown with natural, non-braided manes and tails. Investing in a good set of electric clippers will make this job a lot easier. Clip the horse’s face from above the eye orbital to the bottom of the forelock to his nose. Don’t forget to trim the long hair around the horse’s eyes.Then trim the inside and outside of his ears to provide a more finished appearance. The muzzle, jaw, nostrils, and throatlatch should also be free of any long hair.You may wish to shave the horse’s muzzle close with a razor. The legs down the cannon bone area, fetlocks, pasterns, and coronet bands should also be clipped."

As a non-show person, I would never, ever, clip off the vibrissae (eye and muzzle whiskers) of my horse, as they are sensory organs and not merely messy hairs sticking out. I would also never clip the insides of my horse's ears because those hairs protect from insects and dust. However, your 4-H horse leader will negotiate that with you.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info!

I got Dandy home yesterday, that was quite the adventure. Everything seemed to go wrong but it finally went right and now he's home grazing in the field. He spent the night in his stall and pooped in his feed manger, lol! I can't wait to get pictures and ride him, and my first 4H meeting is tomorrow


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Following... would love tips on teaching the pivot. My girl is _pretty_ good about planting her foot but I have to physically push her shoulder to get her to move the right way. I thought pushing the should was a good way to start teaching her, which it has been, but need to work on her yielding her shoulder without me pushing on it. 

Here is what I have been doing:


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah, that's one thing I need to work on too, teaching him to pivot when I start working with him.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

Almost the first thing he did when I turned him out was go roll in the mud *facepalm*
But anyway, he's home and happy and there's a cute picture of him 

First 4H meeting is tonight and I will let ya'll know how that goes, just wanted to share the picture 

*ETA*
Well, the pic is super small. But if you look under my horses you can see it, larger


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

So, the 4H meeting went well. It was a LOT better then my previous 4H club. Everyone was very nice, there were several advisers, there was actually educational stuff as opposed to my other club and they were actually there to help. 
One thing I didn't like was how a ton of kids weren't even paying attention, but on their smart phones or talking, making it harder for some people to hear, but oh well  

Anyways, one thing I found out was I can't use a snaffle bit..Dandy rides in a snaffle..they mentioned a tom thumb, should that be okay and should he be fine with it? 
I don't want to do WP, I'm just not into it. I don't like how slow you have to go and I know Dandy wouldn't either. That being said, I think I'm interested in trail, barrels maybe, poles maybe, showmanship of course and maybe horsemanship? I'm still finding out what they have, they said they'll help you choose when you actually sign up for fair. Anyways, we start working with the horses sometime mid april when we actually bring them to the fairgrounds, so I'll have help with stuff then too. 


I also did have a question I figured I'll just throw in here, how long should I wait to let Dandy settle in before riding? There's snow on the ground right now but after it goes away and it's not too wet I hope to ride him. He seems to be settling well and not so nervous with me anymore.


----------



## Anniemay (Nov 4, 2016)

horseylover1_1 said:


> Following... would love tips on teaching the pivot. My girl is _pretty_ good about planting her foot but I have to physically push her shoulder to get her to move the right way. I thought pushing the should was a good way to start teaching her, which it has been, but need to work on her yielding her shoulder without me pushing on it.
> 
> Here is what I have been doing:
> 
> Joy's First Pivot - YouTube


Looks like a great start. Instead of using steady pressure ( your hand on her shoulder) I use driving ( bump, bump, bump). When I taught it to my horses I started by standing showmanship position facing her with a crop held out at her shoulder. Then i started walking into her and let the crop bump her in the shoulder repeatedly. At first you might want to teach her to move her shoulder without you in showmanship position so she understands the concept of moving it away from driving pressure. Be careful, sometimes babies over react to driving pressure at first. Just start by waving it and then very light tapping. Sorry if this doesn't make any sense I don't have a video.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

horseylover1_1 said:


> Following... would love tips on teaching the pivot. My girl is _pretty_ good about planting her foot but I have to physically push her shoulder to get her to move the right way. I thought pushing the should was a good way to start teaching her, which it has been, but need to work on her yielding her shoulder without me pushing on it.
> 
> Here is what I have been doing:
> 
> Joy's First Pivot - YouTube


Disclaimer - no help on the pivoting lol.

I would say you need to work on her just yielding her front end and stop worrying about the pivot for now. I know she's a baby but she's paying attention to everything but you and not really understanding what you want. Great job overall for the first time but she needs to yield her shoulder and move away from you as the first step.

And as far as the pushing I would do a "tap tap" with a crop or bump her with the end of the lead.

And I always love your little girl !


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OP congrats!! Super exciting to have him home and he IS super cute!!

Glad you had a decent meeting, shame about the other kids but sounds like the advisors are super helpful.

As far as riding, if you haven't already just get on. He's 19 and a been there done that kind of guy, right? So he should be just fine.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

I've rode him 3 times since I got him, we've had our battles. 
1st ride - Good, a bit barn sour but manageable. Not really spooky either, he spooked at a bird that made a ton of noise but he's also more of a city horse lol. 
2nd ride - Perfect. He _wanted_ to go back to the barn, but he didn't push it and I could ride him past it without trouble. 
3rd ride - It was all good until I rode him past the barn. I got him away fine but then I tried to go where he couldn't see it (he just went this way the day before fine) and it was a mess from that. He kept trying to turn toward the barn, trying to run towards the barn (I didn't let him run at all) and not wanting to go down our driveway. Our driveway is grass - pavement - grass...everytime I tried to step off the grass to cross to the other side he stopped suddenly and tried to turn the other way, towards the barn. After 20-30 minutes of this (he absolutely wouldn't go or do anything I wanted no matter what I did), he went back to the barn no matter how much I tried to turn him or pulled back to stop. I couldn't get him to go anywhere so I had my grandma get on him, same thing. He tried to do a little bounce with her, like not a rear but a tiny bounce. It sounds worse then it feels/is. She finally got him away from the barn and he was fine until she got to the driveway, there he saw the barn and didn't want to go farther where he couldn't see it and kept either refusing or trying to go to the barn, finally she got him around the corner to the driveway and he was okay. I got back on him shortly after because I didn't want him thinking he can get away with stuff with me. He was fine until I tried to go further down the driveway. He really only wanted to go halfway down so he could still see the barn. I had to have my grandma lead him around the corner and then we were good from there, had a couple more "test" moments but I was able to handle him and make him listen. 

His previous owner told me at first he was barn sour until he got to know her better, so I feel this is just that first "testing" and not knowing me, seeing what he can get away with. Though honestly I'm glad that he will test me, it makes me a better rider then a horse that's a deadhead and does whatever you want no questions asked. He's still a good horse and he's learning. I think he was having an off day too, which probably didn't help. Since he didn't care about the bit when he was dead set on going to the barn, we are going to try a long shank on him instead of a tom thumb, my mare used to have a long shank, though my grandparents told me when they first got her she was in a snaffle or tom thumb (I forget) and it wasn't working very well with her. I think he'll be just fine once he learns he can't get away with stuff and gets to know me. I think we start riding for 4H in mid April, so I still have time to work with him. 

He has a great back and stop when he's being responsive, on the ground and saddle. I need to work with the pivot and walk/trot with him on the ground for showmanship. He just wants to eat grass lol. 

Anyways, here's a picture of me and him from our 2nd ride (the good one!) where he parked out for me 
*ignore my mismatched tack and pants that are too short that I forgot to tuck in to my boots*


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yogiwick said:


> Disclaimer - no help on the pivoting lol.
> 
> I would say you need to work on her just yielding her front end and stop worrying about the pivot for now. I know she's a baby but she's paying attention to everything but you and not really understanding what you want. Great job overall for the first time but she needs to yield her shoulder and move away from you as the first step.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll do that. I guess you're right, I'm too focused on keeping that dang foot planted and missing the entire principle of the exercise - yielding the shoulder - so we'll work on that and once she's solid with it, move on to the pivot.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

So I went to a fun show yesterday, they had lots of fun stuff and then just fun barrels, stakes, poles, keyhole...a lot of the horses got all excited and some were a bit spooky because of that..is there ways to get them to still do well but not get so excited they run sideways, you can't focus them and such? 

Then the other question, one of my 4H advisers was asking if I wanted to do walk-trot classes...so what classes would that apply to (the only walk trot)? I asked the adviser but it didn't make too much sense lol.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

PocketfulOfBunnies said:


> So I went to a fun show yesterday, they had lots of fun stuff and then just fun barrels, stakes, poles, keyhole...a lot of the horses got all excited and some were a bit spooky because of that..is there ways to get them to still do well but not get so excited they run sideways, you can't focus them and such?
> 
> Then the other question, one of my 4H advisers was asking if I wanted to do walk-trot classes...so what classes would that apply to (the only walk trot)? I asked the adviser but it didn't make too much sense lol.


For the first part- training, exposure and proper riding  How was your boy? Sounds like a fun outing overall.

A walk trot class would be any of the other classes expect you would only do it walk trot instead of cantering. For example you could have a w/t barrel class where you trotted the pattern instead of running it. It's a good way to ease into it if you aren't ready to go fast yet. So as far as what classes it depends on what the adviser said but it can be ANY other class simply minus the cantering. So you could have a w/t jump course then a regular jump class after. Or equitation...or anything. Does that help? Different version of the same classes... maybe they don't know yet as it will depend on how many people sign up?

You should absolutely start a journal for this guy!


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

I actually didn't take Dandy, he choked on Friday (show was Sunday) and we had to have the vet out. He's okay but I decided to give him a couple days off and not stress him more. poor guy handled it like a champ, he looked so miserable though 

One of my advisers brought a horse for me to ride, so I rode the horse and when someone else was riding the horse I rode a fat little Shetland pony bareback lol. I only did a few things but it was fun. 

That makes more sense! Thanks!

I am really considering starting a journal, you think I should?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Aww too bad but I'm glad he's ok and cool that you were still able to ride.

Definitely start a journal, this thread is half way there lol and it will be fun to follow your adventures with Dandy!


----------

